# Can I carry fishing reels on a plane?



## Klag (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm travelling soon and was wondering if I can bring two fishing reels (no poles, just the reel) as carry-on to the plane.  I don't have any luggage to check just a small bag that the reels fit in that I want to carry on with me (fits in overhead, easy).

Will they give me troubles because of the fishing line?  Or will I need to strip the line off and get relined when I get three?

Thanks for any info!


----------



## Reel Time (Sep 22, 2008)

Yes you can carry reels on the plane. You can also cary your roods if they will fit in the over head bens.


----------



## FishingAddict (Sep 22, 2008)

Reel Time said:


> Yes you can carry reels on the plane. You can also cary your roods if they will fit in the over head bens.



x 2


----------



## BME013 (Sep 22, 2008)

Yes you can but if your traveling over seas I have had them make me strip all the line off of them.

I would leave the line off till I got there.


----------



## Klag (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks guys


----------



## TYHIGG (Sep 23, 2008)

*reel*

I am surprised these days what you can and can't carry on a plane.  About two weeks while flying on a Southwest flight from Denver to Atlanta.  I sat behind a guy that had a mounted elk head.  He was holding it in his lap the whole trip.   I could not believe they allowed him to do this.  To tell you how big the head was-with rack and everything it would not fit in the overhead storage area, and no they did not charge him extra for the carryon--I asked.  I was waiting for turbulence and a horn go through his chest, but we all landed safely...I think that I will go moose hunting and get a full body mount and see if I can carry that onto the plane...


----------



## hummdaddy (Sep 23, 2008)

No You Might Be Able To Take Over The Plane With It!!!! Might Want To Call Somebody 1st


----------



## wowens1604 (Sep 23, 2008)

If you have a hotel or address you could ship them to I would just ship ahead of time, and not have to worry about the possible hassle.


----------



## OldGuyAl (Sep 27, 2008)

wowens1604 said:


> If you have a hotel or address you could ship them to I would just ship ahead of time, and not have to worry about the possible hassle.



I've used this method before but it ain't cheap.  I have a rod case that I wanted to check as baggage but the airlines have a maximum length of something like 80" (not sure if that's still true).  Well, all my rods were 7' rods and, packed in the Frabil case I have, it was 90" long.  I shipped it UPS and it cost way more than I would tell my wife about.  

I have carried reels, with line on them, and other tackle packed in my luggage but not as a carry on.  My last trip, I carried my UL reels and tackle in my check bag and bought a cheap rod when I got there and donated it to a "fishing for kids" organization when I left.


----------



## Klag (Oct 4, 2008)

Just got back from my trip.  I took the line off the reels and carried on the plane, no problems.  On the way home I left the line on the reels and no problems either.  On the way there, they looked in my bag at the reels.  ON the way home, nothing... right threw security.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Bucketmouths and Bucks (Oct 8, 2008)

When I go home to Michigan I always take my reels with me along with some tackle such as Jigs, Shaky head Jigs, Tube Jigs, Crankbaits, Topwater Plugs. These were on Airtran and Delta. No Questions asked. I also take a few 3 oz bottles of liqour in the plastic bag . Buy a Diet coke and make a little premix for the flight. Much cheaper than buying drinks on the plane for 6-7 dollars each.


----------

